# Sri Guru Gobind Singh Ji Di Ganga Sagar De Pavitar Darshan LIVE



## gurbanitvonline (Jan 19, 2009)

Dear Sangat,



Another Great Event By GurbaniTvonline.com Dhan Dhan Sri Guru Gobind Singh Ji Di Pavitar Gannga Sagar (Gagar) Ji De Darshan Live Online This Event Is Held On Jan. 24th,2009 From 7-9 Pm PST And Sunday Jan 25th,2009 10 AM To 1Pm PST , Indian Time Sunday 25th ,2009 8:30 Am To 10:30 Am And Sunday 11:30 Pm To Monday 2:30 Am Eastern Time Satuday 24th ,2009  10 Pm To 12Am And Sunday 1Pm To 4 Pm 25th Jan 2009
For More Info Call:
Orginizer
1-805-300-4604(Bhupinder Singh Bob )
or 
Inder 
Live web Broadcasting Team
1-818-857-2247 (verbosity consulting )


----------

